# 2007 /8 Ducato Wheel Clamp - MH security at home.



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Sorry, perhaps this should be in the security forum...could someone move it for me?? The brain is still not functioning fully! Thanks.

It's just over a week since "Patch" (our 2007 Apache) was stolen, and, surprise surprise, no sign of him...

We're at the stage now where we're making full use of that wonderful thing, hindsight, and realising just how easy we made it for the "bar stewards" who took him.

Although our keys were well hidden, we had no burglar alrm on the house. We live in a "low crime area" just 400m from the Police station and had, over the years, perhaps become a little complacent. Windows and doors are always locked, but once in the house, the thieving toerags had all the time they wanted to rummage around until they found what they were after.

After this it was as simple as turning off Patch's alarm using the key fob, jumping in and away!

We "haggled" a wheel clamp as part of our original purchase, but it was too small, and we never got round to changing it.

We also have "trackers" fitted on our 2 "sporty" cars, but never got round to having Patch's fitted - always too busy with work etc!

All of these have proved to be expensive and painful mistakes, and i'm sure some people will think "You were asking for it", but I'm sure some others will be thinking "That sounds like me!"

So.....finally getting to the point, I'm interested to know what precautions anyone else who parks a MH at home for 2 - 3 weeks or longer at a time does, and can anyone recommend a wheel clamp that is sufficiently big and robust to be a decent deterrent to would be thieves on the new Ducato chassis / wheels.

As well as having a decent "monitored" alarm system fitted to the house, we are looking to have a manually raised / lowered bollard fitted on the drive in front of where Patch or his successor will be parked to prevent him being driven off, or at least delay would be thieves enough to draw attention to them.

Would appreciate your thoughts and advice.

many thanks,

Timotei


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree hindsight is a wonderful thing, however I wouldn't beat yourself up about it. It would have been quite likely the theiving scumbags would have had time to hunt out the keys to the raising bollard, or the wheel clamp or whatever other "locked" security device you have. 

We for example have our clutchclaw keys on the same keyfob as the van keys. Dumb, I know, but it's either that or risk loosing it (possibly with it in place and on a campsite in the middle of nowhere) or hiding it in the van somewhere.

I would seriously consider a tracker system, but thats about it. No-one takes any notice of house alarms, or car alarms, or very rarely even get suspicious of someone "hanging around". Chances are these sods have a story lined up if someone challenges them. 

As said many a time, if they want it, they'll more than likely find a way to take it. 

Would still only consider however, as personally, if my van was stolen, I don't think I'd want it back.


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi

Our house and garage/parking area are secluded and not visible from the road. However this brings the drawback that if someone finds us then the same seclusion makes it easier for them to take their time.

Shortly after first moving in we were burgled before we had chance to install an alarm system. The crooks took their time but luckily were only interested in a few bits of antique jewelery so no real damage to the house- although they did take the few things we have with any sentimental value:-(

We have since had a monitored alarm system installed (BT Redcare). Our view was you can't stop someone breaking in but if you hide keys and valuables etc then the alarm removes the time they would need to search and find them. 

So far so good. We have had 2 false alarms in 6+ years (one due to a bird flying down the chimney!) and each time the Police have arrived faster than our neighbors and keyholders. Given the service levels they promise I think we have been lucky though.

It is fairly expensive though and you do need to have 2 local keyholders willing to come out whenever the alarm is raised. However, the piece of mind it gives us when we are away is well worth the expense.

Chris


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Patch.His successor may may be pleased to know that Argos have in their "clearance section" a security post thingy that you raise from the ground..£25.
Hope this will help.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your problem, a case of there but for the Grace of God go a lot of us.

Have you thought about one of those removable steering wheels. The chap who stores his motorhome in a locked barn next to mine always removes his and certainly it must act as a deterrent to opportunist thieves. Obviously you would need to ensure that it was not left in the house in a findable postion - perhaps keep it in the boot of the car?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

One of the first thing's a thief would have to do before stealing a motorhome, is remove the electric hook-up lead - if you have one!

I have an outside 16A blue socket, and have mine permanently connected, and have made a mains lead alarm, which when activated by a key switch, it sounds an alarm if the lead is removed! This will hopefully deter any thief from further damaging the motorhome trying to gain entry (assuming they do not have keys).

I have also recently purchased a removable post, although have not got around to fixing it yet!


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.

Does anyone use a wheelclamp on this model? Would like one as an extremely visble deterrent, but I'm struggling to find one that fits.

Thanks,

Timotei


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

TR5

We also leave ours on the drive with the power lead attached, the device you have set up with an alarm if the power is disconnected sounds good. Can I ask is it completley self built?

Ian


----------



## 109822 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi;

Having had my Mercedes Sprinter stolen off my drive last year.It had a thatcham alarm, immobiliser. mobile tracker.I have learnt the hard way.

My new Ducato motorhome is now equipped with a Van Biz thatcham alarm, Disklok steering wheel clamp, in front security post in concrete with an alarm padlock(great little device), factory fitted immobiliser,side door C shaped door clamp, securing the side door lock.
Add to these our bright Orange NEMESES thatcham approved wheel clamp, and Ive done all I can.

Its belts and braces, and takes around 10 mins to disengage, but worth it.

I am also told by many people, that if the thieving bxxxxxxs, want it they can take it, also forgot I have a sensor in the engine should somebody try lifting the motorhome.

Best of luck.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

TR5 
I also would be interested in seeing details of the alarm which activates when the power is disconnected. Perhaps you would be kind enough to provide a sketch

thanks and regards
Noel


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Timotei sorry to hear about your recent Burglary.



All of these have proved to be expensive and painful mistakes, and I'm sure some people will think "You were asking for it", but I'm sure some others will be thinking "That sounds like me!" 


Rings a Bell

We were burgled in Feb, although they never got away with the Motorhome they stole the spare keys, £780 to replace the locks we also bought a Nemesis wheel clamp £99 ( a pain to fit but piece of mind) our van is in secure storage.

Just had new double glazing fitted to the house plus an alarm plus a safe, ours is a wireless alarm and i plan to fit the spare PIR to the motorhome if we ever need to leave it on the property for any reason.

I didn't realize how complacent I had become after living in the same house for 22 years with out having any trouble, certainly was a shock and we are still coming to terms with it now.

Good luck in the search, hope i have been of some help.


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

I found a local fabrication factory offering to make wheel clamps to fit your van. very robust heavy gauge steel £35. Fantastic.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>>Milenco<<  Mega Wheelclamps look pretty good from the specification.

A bit bulky and heavy to take with you, but for home use they could be worth considering.

Cheers


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Colian & Tincan

The device is self-made, and quite simple, assuming you are proficient with electricals.

You just need a small mains relay, a key switch, a plastic lidded electrical box (4" sq. will do) to put them in, and some form of 12v horn, sounder, all available from places like Maplins, RS, etc.

Mount the relay and key switch into the plastic box, after drilling some small holes for ventilation.

Wire the relay coil to a fused mains supply, run a 12v + supply through the key switch, and via a NC (normally closed) set of contacts on the relay, on to a sounder, then from the sounder to the chassis or negative of the battery. ONLY EVER WIRE THE KEY SWITCH TO THE 12V supply!

The mains supply, when on, holds the contacts open, when off lets the contacts close. If the key switch is on, this completes a circuit to the sounder.

With a double pole key switch, and a second set of contacts you could wire in the hazard flashers to go off as well, or use the contacts to activate an existing installed alarm.

Just make sure the wiring and the relay are suitable for the load.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

I'm currently using a Nemesis wheel clamp, you know the one, "can be installed in 60 seconds". The quickest time I've managed is around 7 minutes but it's normally at least 10! Does anyone else have trouble fitting this clamp? Worryingly it comes off very easily.


----------

